# The United States



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Obama says: Canadians Should pay to visit?

Obama proposes fee for Canadian visitors to U.S.

What does everyone think about this?

At least there no charge for us to use our car and go to Bellingham or Seattle.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

what if your dual?...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Its just another Airport/port fee imo. Won't hurt their economy any more than it is already, since people still will drive over to buy things.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

if you are a dual citizen then you are technically an american, not a foreigner


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I think its going backwards, pretty ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The travel agents will be asked to not route into the US when travelling abroad. It'll cost them. I'm already doing that. Because of having to do body scans, taking off my shoes, etc., I am no longer going through the US when I go to work in Mexico, if I can help. Why go somewhere that you're not wanted?


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone who is travelling for personal reasons into the states from Vancouver can obviously afford to pay $5.50 extra. I mean the flight already costs you over twice as much from Vancouver to anywhere in the states, as it does to fly from Seattle, so if you are flying from Vancouver into the states, I don't feel sorry for you, and you already like wasting money. Anyone travelling on business, well it is just a business expence, so your business will pay for it. I have never flown into the states from Vancouver for the very reason that it is way to bloody expensive. Just my take on it, of course I am a cheap dutchmen, but it who doesn't like saving money?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw that on the news, and went WOW! I guess you can always cross the border and fly out of Bellingham or Seattle. I am not impressed, but as someone on the news said maybe we should charge them to come into Canada!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Paying airport fees is nothing new tho....at YVR we have the AIF and that's like $15 I think. I'd prefer not to travel through the US if possible for a whole lot of other reasons. The shoe and belt scan still bugs the heck out of me. And now the full body scan, full body frisk.....its nuts. Security is a growth industry down there.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Figures....


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow well i think americans should pay to visit here. we have alot more to see then there , Obama can personaly stick it . I wont be going to the states anytime soon thats for sure ,


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Just saw that on the news, and went WOW! I guess you can always cross the border and fly out of Bellingham or Seattle. I am not impressed, but as someone on the news said maybe we should charge them to come into Canada!!


 The problem with that is some Americans don't know where Canada is.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just happy it doesn't affect our mini trips to Bellingham and Seattle to pick up groceries and cheap clothes. Funny thing I would expect cheaper prices on aquarium stuff down there but it's not. Maybe I'm not going to the right places.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> I'm just happy it doesn't affect our mini trips to Bellingham and Seattle to pick up groceries and cheap clothes. Funny thing I would expect cheaper prices on aquarium stuff down there but it's not. Maybe I'm not going to the right places.


Online is cheaper


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

catgoldfish said:


> The problem with that is some Americans don't know where Canada is.


Ah you make a good point!!!! So very true!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> The problem with that is some Americans don't know where Canada is.


That's no longer true since 2010. I travel and work with a lot of Americans and they all know where Canada (or Vancouver) is and most of them talk about how the gold medal men's hockey game went.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I was pissed off when I read this in the Province Paper,regardless if some People think that this is not much Money to Me it's the Principle,let's see now you Fly to the USA book Hotels,buy food,rent cars,buy souvineers,etc.etc. We are giving Millions of dollars to their economy and believe Me they need it,Obama just want's to play Hero and doesn't care for the feelings of Canadians. Hey I know a way to generate some coin lets screw the Canadians is what it comes down to.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Cross border shopping for staples (groceries, gas, clothes etc) just hurts the Canadian economy and puts Canadians out of work. It contributes to the bankruptcy of Canadian farms.

If I can get in Canada, I buy it here, from Canadian businesses (never from Walmart or other American giants). It can be more expensive in the short term, but if more people did it our prices would come down, our own economy would benefit and our local choices would improve.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its only for airports.. its says there is no fee for private vehicals so driving across should be fine


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

TCR said:


> its only for airports.. its says there is no fee for private vehicals so driving across should be fine


for now its always in stages .Just wate will be at regular boarder crossings soon . and it will be only in american so lines will be longer . Goes to show u how gready they realy are i would honestly pay the extra buck in canada then line there pockets down there.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Since my employment depends on people traveling into and out of YVR I disapprove of the fees, and others. The Canadian government tacks on fees, the taxes you on those fees too. The clowns in Ottawa have flatly refused to reduce these fees to help the aviation industry, which is a major economic driver. In my opinion PM Harper is no better than Pres. Obama. 

Mr. Obama does these mean you would be willing to pay us $5.5 out of your own pocket every time you come up here?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My only thought was after driving the US deficit into the ground with war, bail outs, etc. what is 110 mil a year going to accomplish?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

No kidding 110 mil will only put a small dent into a 1tril deficit. BTW how do you pay back 5 trillion dollars? Thats a lot of money.

Storm has an excellent point, I personally are moving back to buying from mom and pop operations, you sometimes pay a bit more, but then you also get a lot more in return as more money stays in your local economy.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Well why is every one complaining... If they go ahead with it they all will (if it is indeed negative) suffer from it.. To be honest 5.50 isnt all that much.. I had to pay more then that to leave peru


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing like the free trade agreement ... LOL

Seems as though we do a lot of fighting off in Afganistan for the country below the 49th too...


----------



## Marianna (Feb 15, 2011)

Canada has a lot of great things to see and places to visit,,but so does the US. And loads of Canadians travel here to shop also!


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

Canadian media is making this seem as its a tax specific to Canadians, which its not.

This tax already applies to most international flights, its just been flights from Canada, Mexico and a few Caribbean countries have been exempt from this tax since 1997.

And its not like Canada is innocent in the lets tax airline tickets club, they add a pretty penny in taxes to cross border flights as well.

But to say its a tax on Canadians is a little far fetched in my opinion considering it will apply to ALL travelers flying from Canada to the US, so any american, mexican, british, australian etc flying from Canada to the US will also pay this tax.

At the end of the day, its not a tax on Canadians, and really no different then all the fees Canada imposes on cross border flights.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

When I used to go to Toronto from Buffalo, there was a toll you had to pay. I'm glad it's not like that over here on this side!!


----------

